# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess My Dad's Ethnicity

## Ben1234

BTW that's a natural tan and natural hair colour :Smile:

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Hi! Hard to say ...... could you give some hints!? Maybe Italian!? 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Ben1234

Hint - He's not Eastern European

----------


## gidai

Australian Aboriginal + European

----------


## Ben1234

> Australian Aboriginal + European


Haha he's not aborbiginal

----------


## gidai

> Haha he's not aborbiginal


Ok, Lool. :Laughing:  Just half Maori Haka ?

----------


## Mike94

Mediterranean and Brünn/Keltic mix?

----------


## Strudel

My best guess: your dad looks maybe Portuguese? 

I see perhaps Iberian and Celtic? That being said, these "Guess the ethnicity" challenges are terrible to do well at with mere pictures, especially when they don't include the full body. At least this photo has some of his body in it.

----------


## yonaga

German during summer

----------


## Lenab

Aborbiginal? Lol that's crazy

----------

